# Charging via USB stopped working



## YuryG (Jul 26, 2021)

Since some update, I've lost possibility to charge my old mobile phone via USB port of my PC only plugging it. Now I'm on FreeBSD 12.2-STABLE r370123 amd64.
Previously, I could plug my phone and it went charging, but now I must connect it as an external disc to be in charging mode. Otherwise USB port stays in SAVE mode and no charging occurs.
When this change of behaviour happened and are there any tunables to change it?


----------

